# Shorten Megaminx scrambling notation?



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 22, 2009)

I was thinking, don't you just need the +/- and U, as long as you know where to start, (like starting D+, -) since each twist is double, you don't need the extraneous +/-
So a scramble might look like this:
R+ - + + - + - + - U D- + .... and so on.
You could also have the beginning of each letter so the same scramble would be:
R+ D- R+ D+ R- D+ R- D+ R- U D- R+...

Even with the second method, you shorten the notation by 33.3%!
What do you guys think?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 22, 2009)

The scramblers at competitions will generally not be the people familiar with scrambling minx (those are competing!). It helps if the official notation is clear.

Unofficially, you can condense your scrambles any way you want.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 22, 2009)

Also, the alternating letters and the width help me to not lose track of where I am, especially when the puzzle locks up or even pops and I lose focus for a moment.

I prefer
*R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'*
to
*R- - - - - - - - - - U'*.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 22, 2009)

Guys can you please help me with the notation. I mean how does it work


----------



## Stefan (Jun 22, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Guys can you please help me with the notation. I mean how does it work



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/scrambles/scramble_megaminx2008.htm


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 22, 2009)

I have seen some megaminx algorithm notation that uses R+ and such moves. So I agree with both Lucas and Stefan.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 22, 2009)

Considering a megaminx scramble is only 60 bits of information (since the Us always match with the Ds they follow), you can also write it as a 60-digit binary number. Or a 15-digit hexadecimal number.
Yes, it's a stupid idea, but it's the "puzzle theory" section here, it's not meant to be practical


----------



## Stefan (Jun 23, 2009)

TMOY said:


> Considering a megaminx scramble is only 60 bits of information


70 if you use the WCA standard.


----------

